# Laboratory Jobs in UAE?



## Mazoon (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm a licensed ASCP Medical Laboratory Scientist (aka Medical Technologist/Clinical Laboratory Scientist) interested in living in the UAE.

Anyone know have any experience with finding medical laboratory jobs in the UAE?


----------

